# Gotta get through this brick



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

I need to get a 2-1/2" sized hole through some 100's of years old terracotta brick. What do I use??


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

An apprentice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hand the apprentice a core drill and just say have at it!


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't get the luxury of an apprentice


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

So.. diamond wet core?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

No either a wet or dry core drill. just know you are probably gonna blow one side out unless you drill a small pilot and come in from both sides.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

How neat does it have to be? That wall doesn't look great. 

I would probably use a long 3/8" or 1/2" feeler bit to make a circle cutout a little bit larger than necessary, then use a smaller SDS-Plus rotary hammer on jackhammer function to clean it up a bit. Once you slather on some mortar around the pipe it will hide any imperfections in the hole.

ETA: If you could get a coredrill that would be fine. But I would be done with the hole using the Bosch Bulldog I had in my truck long before the order for the coredrill went thru.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> No either a wet or dry core drill. just know you are probably gonna blow one side out unless you drill a small pilot and come in from both sides.


I agree with Sbrn33's comment .,

that work the best with that type of bricks so you will have a clean hole after it core it out. 

Make sure you get a good earplugs that going be kinda loud.,,


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd go dry core and skip the messy clean up.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Old brick can sometimes be very soft, fragile, and the entire wall can get cracks.
This is what I would do:
Cut out a section of brick.
Pick 1 side to be your exposed side and the other covered.
Ideally use the mortor joints as the outside lines of the finished side.
Then your only cutting across the brick on 1 side, and on or next to the mortor joints on the other 3 sides.
Use a smaller corded hammerdrill.
Start making holes with a small bit, say 1/8", spaced 1/2" apart, creating a cut line.
Then run a 3/16, next 1/4", gradually until you get to 1/2" or 5/8" bits.
At that point the holes are enlarged enough that the cut is almost complete.
You might need to run the drill at a few angle cuts to finish it off.
Anything remaining should be able to chisel out.
Light chiseling, such as a screw driver and Kleins. 
Or small hammer taps and a chisel.

Depending on the thickness of the wall you may need the big hammer drill just to get thru to the there side. Just use the smallest reasonable bit on the slowest speed to give you a starting point. Then use the small hammer drill on the other side to cut the same way. Try to make the pilot hole as straight as possible.

Run your raceway thru the wall.
Now pack the excess corners with brick pieces. 
Get you patching material and mix in the brick dust and or sprinkle on the top.
It should look like new with a conduit in it.

Also keep in mind when mounting to the brick you may need smaller size holes then recommended for anchors (like 1/64 or 1/32 smaller) not hammer as tight.


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

Solid advice my dudes.. I will update when project is underway


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Jamato said:


> So.. diamond wet core?


Sub it out.

The wet drilling crews are SO much faster -- are so well prepared -- there is no reason to even attempt to compete with them.

And competing with them is exactly what you're doing when you keep such specialty work 'in-house.'

It's the old 'make or buy' decision. At 2.5" and old brick -- always 'buy' -- out source it.

BTW, you can't believe how much time you can kill trying to get through such old brick without making your efforts look hack.

It's not as if spare bricks are available for those that you might screw up.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, it's really hard to match brick with white paint on it.


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

I actually have 3 spots to go through. 2 of them being interior to exterior. I'm gonna shoot for the pilot hole/ dry core combination. I'm also going to suggest subbing it out to the boss. We've subbed out for less complicated situations in the past..


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

brick like that you can probably cut with a masonry hole saw not on hammer


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mitch65 said:


> brick like that you can probably cut with a masonry hole saw not on hammer


Then if something goes wrong you can just blame Trump.


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

I sub my cores....cheap and easy...no liability


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

cdslotz said:


> I sub my cores....cheap and easy...no liability


And they come exactly when you need them? Most of the time I don't know exactly where the hole needs to be until after I started the job. This is an easy hole, why would you sub it out and lose a couple hundred bucks on a basic 200 ampere service?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> And they come exactly when you need them? Most of the time I don't know exactly where the hole needs to be until after I started the job. This is an easy hole, why would you sub it out and lose a couple hundred bucks on a basic 200 ampere service?


But you're NOT losing $200. 

You're unloading a fraction of the job.

In my town, the 'wet boys' show up pretty dang fast.

I lay out exactly where I want the hole punched -- and don't need to hang around.

I don't even need to be there when they do their business.

I'm NOT going to tool UP for the trivial number of wet bores that I sub out for.

I have my own wet drilling ( Hilti ) rig. I simply stop at 1.5"... That's my policy.

BTW, I don't 'see' a lot of brick. So that's a factor, too. What brick I do come across is usually beauty work... it's cosmetically important to the customer.

( Brick is a disaster during earthquakes, BTW. )


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

Well, for one.. this isn't a 200A service. It's a conduit for fiber done in and out of a building for a Verizon upgrade. It's worth the subbing if you ask me. But, it's also worth the struggle. I get paid either way.. T&M


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Just tell me where it is and I'll get it done before the next post.


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Just tell me where it is and I'll get it done before the next post.


Upper East side of Manhattan.. don't threaten me with a good time!


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

You can't beat the Hilti diamond coring hole saw for a nice clean cut ...Telco's always like it to look neat and professional .


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you had a handheld core drill and the right bit you wouldn't even be asking, it's so quick! 

The Bosch stuff will work fine and in this case the sizes work out fine...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-2-...-of-Masonry-Brick-and-Block-T3915SC/203285076

this one is listed wrong on the HD site but it's the part number for the 17" extension 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-1-...PEEDCORE-Thin-Wall-Core-Bit-T3927SC/203622817

If the wall is over 18"- 20" thick it gets a little harder and it's best to sub it out.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

I use a dry core bit for this stuff. It usually cuts clean on both sides. I have a 1-1/2" and a 2-1/2" bit. anything bigger gets subbed out. I have even used the 1-1/2" bit in my 18volt cordless drill with good results.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> If you had a handheld core drill and the right bit you wouldn't even be asking, it's so quick!
> 
> The Bosch stuff will work fine and in this case the sizes work out fine...
> 
> ...


That's what I use for service pipe. I bought a 2 piece set off eBay, 2-9/16" for 2" pipe and a smaller one for 1-1/4" pipe. I found a great price and their still going strong.

I usually go thru block but I've gone thru brick plenty of times with no problem. 

But going by this thread, I should have subbed out those 30+ holes


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Then if something goes wrong you can just blame Trump.


He'll be in jail by then....:icon_wink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> But you're NOT losing $200.
> 
> You're unloading a fraction of the job.
> 
> ...



I have a coring drill and rent the larger size bits, for 3 holes I'd see no reason not to do this myself.

I've drilled plenty of old brick and find it all pretty soft and very easy to bore through.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Make me an offer:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Do you guys sub it out when you have to back up a trailer? Because that's something I really shouldn't be doing myself. Embarrassing for everyone. 

But I drill my own little holes in brick walls.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I sub out electrical work to out of work union guys.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I sub out electrical work to out of work union guys.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Last time I drilled , cored , or worked on phone centers ---------
NO DUST EVER AT ALL .


That is what they wanted . and yes they yelled that at me .
hepa vac clean work anywhere .


Phones be touchy YO


----------

